# 2005 Outback 25 Rss For Sale, $10,200



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

GREAT DEAL Excellent condition, never smoked in 2005 Outback 25' RSS. Rear queen bed slide with memory foam mattress topper. Full bath with tub/shower combo with skylight. Shower door has self cleaning retractable door. Double sleeper sofa slide. Dinette coverts to double sleeper. Two bunk beds in front. Two closets/wardrobe. Central ducted HVAC. Stereo radio/CD player with built in overhead speakers. Lots of cabinet space and counter top/prep space. Over Range Microwave/hood. Large pantry. Outdoor kitchen, with two gas eyes and sink. Outdoor shower, great for rinsing sandy feet, kids or pets. Awning. Two entry/exit doors with small storage access door on street side. Comes with electric jack, Equalizer hitch with weight distribution and anti-sway. Also, has Quickie Flush system for black tank. Partially furnished with cookware and dishes. 
Value obtained from NADA. Asking $10,200. Please contact David at 828-349-9808 for more information or to schedule a time to see the trailer.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

GREAT price on this trailer including all the extras! You should have no trouble selling it....best of luck!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Any pics? Is this a one owner? Stored under cover? Just asking for a friend out of Branson..


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Where in N. Carolina exactly are you located? I have a friend near Columbia, SC who might be interested.. Thanks Kelle


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Now, Lamar........we're going to get another one, hopefully next spring.

We're in Franklin, NC, just over the state line from GA.

I'm going to take pics tomorrow to post, just wanted to go ahead and get it listed.

We bought it new, so yes, one owner. Not stored undercover, however.

Next year we'll be on here looking at the For Sales!!










Thanks for the responses.

Juli (Mrs. T)


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is a link to pictures of Tonka's trailer (couldn't upload on this site):










Link to pictures









Carmen


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the camper.


















































Leon


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks to all for heping find a new home for the camper.







I think the new owner will be on outbackers soon. Next spring maybe we will find another camper and have more time so we can join back into the fun

Tonka


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Well, it's 1180 miles from me to Franklin, North Carolina. If this coach is still available the week of Thanksgiving, I might be interested! I am looking for my first Outback. My TV is an 03Ford 150 extra cab 5.4L with 3.55. Tell me more about the weight distributing/anti sway hitch (brand?). Also what about the quickie flush? Does that work pretty well? Is the roof and awning in good condition and does everything work? I have two extra days off from teaching school the Mon/Tues of Thanksgiving plus the weekend before would I guess be enough time to drive over there?


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Whoops now I see the previous post it's sold so I guess I'll go back to looking in Texas!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

[quote name='tonka' date='17 October 2009 - 03:03 PM' timestamp='1255806188' post='367481']
thanks to all for heping find a new home for the camper.








I think the new owner will be on outbackers soon. Next spring maybe we will find another camper and have more time so we can join back into the fun

Tonka








[/quote








So happy it worked out and our friends bought your camper, I know they will love it as they LOVED mine. We will be sure to take pictures of our matching campers the next time we camp together and I will be getting them on here...


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

GO WEST said:


> Whoops now I see the previous post it's sold so I guess I'll go back to looking in Texas!


Keep checking back on here as well. You never know what sort of deals you'll find.

[So happy it worked out and our friends bought your camper, I know they will love it as they LOVED mine. We will be sure to take pictures of our matching campers the next time we camp together and I will be getting them on here...]

I'm glad it worked out too and hope to meet up with ya'll in the future. It was sad, though to see our Outback pull away, but I know its got a great home and many happy memories to make with its new family.

Thanks for letting your friends know about our camper.

Jules (Mrs. T)


----------

